# The Divine Idea



## apple (Dec 21, 2010)

The Divine Idea

A gleam lived in our eyes.
Seamless, like honey,
colors spilled through timeless mist 
to form the perfect word.
We lightened to live this gift of resplendent days.

“I remember,” we whisper “Beautiful.”

The baby held out his arms 
to rock _us_ in his infinite cradle.

_
I hope  for us all to have a wonderful season filled with love and comfort_


----------



## shadows (Dec 21, 2010)

Hi Apple

I love gleam being seamless like honey and colours spilling through timeless mist.  Beautifully described.  It reminded me of a saying of my dad's about events that took place before I was conceived  "when you were a twinkle in my eye"   I have no idea if that is what you are referring to because I get lost in the rest of it but that's what I picture.


----------



## Gumby (Dec 21, 2010)

I remember this! And I still think it's just beautiful.  That last line just nails it perfectly Sondra.


----------



## Sync (Dec 21, 2010)

I enjoyed this piece very much, very nice imagery.


----------



## apple (Dec 22, 2010)

Thank you all so much.  I appreciate your nice comments.  I just wanted to write a little Christmas poem and share it.  The spirit of the season is what counts, all faiths and beliefs.

In a sense, shadows, it is what I was talking about.  The star, the twinkle, (in our Heavenly Fathers eye) offering the timeless gift and legacy of the baby Jesus.


----------



## bearycool (Dec 22, 2010)

Remember for all times, this poem. I'm making sure to bookmark for 2 reasons.

1. it's simple yet amazing.
2. this is a perfect piece to muse to and to look at whenever I need help on my own poems.


----------



## fallenangel24 (Dec 23, 2010)

Nice poem! Fiiting for christmas. I like it the last two lines because they tie all the themes together.


----------



## Firebird (Dec 23, 2010)

I can relate to this, especially as my partner gave birth two weeks ago to a baby girl. 

Much enjoyed this.

Love and a Merry Christmas,

Firebird


----------



## Chesters Daughter (Dec 24, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful, defying description in our paltry language. Those last two line are amongst the finest I've ever read. Merry Christmas, Sondra, and God bless you for writing this piece.


----------

